# vengue



## vesna

Acabo de darme cuenta que existe el color VENGUE. Me dijeron que es como chocolate, pero yo no se como traducirlo al ingles. Podrian ayudarme, porfa? En la RAE no esta...


----------



## Stefboy

Hola Vesna !

Pues lo único que encontré (no creo que te ayude mucho...) es : "vengue procede del calé y quiere decir algo así como duende o jaleo". Es el título de un LP del grupo Ojos Brujos... Suerte !!!

Stef ;-)


----------



## vesna

Si, yo tambien solo encontre eso del CD... No se que hacer...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Vesna, are you absolutely sure that the word is Spanish and the spelling is correct? I have never heard of it, sorry!


----------



## vesna

No, I'm not sure it's Spanish. However, it was used by a Spanish guy and the spelling is correct. I then found it on a web page (furniture store). There they had a translation - BENGUE, but who knows who translated it. I can't find anything on the net, just music all the time, no colours... Have any of the Brits ever heard of such a colour??????


----------



## Masood

vesna said:
			
		

> No, I'm not sure it's Spanish. However, it was used by a Spanish guy and the spelling is correct. I then found it on a web page (furniture store). There they had a translation - BENGUE, but who knows who translated it. I can't find anything on the net, just music all the time, no colours... Have any of the Brits ever heard of such a colour??????


_...No verdaderamente. Lo único color que tiene el mismo sonido que me viene a la mente es BEIGE, pero este color es como el color de nata, no de chocolate.
Sorry._


----------



## esance

Hi,

pues debe existir pero de momento mi servicio de inteligencia solo ha encontrado en una web de cocinas lo siguiente:

Color vengue mate no difuminado

Seguiremos buscando..............


----------



## esance

aja!!!

Color wengue, crees que pueda ser este??


----------



## esance

Hola Vesna,

Mira en este link a ver si es lo que buscar y te podemos ayudar más!
http://www.mueblesbenvenuto.com/wengue02.htm


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Definitivamente es color wengue, ¡buen trabajo, Esance! En muchas páginas de Internet lo escriben bengue, pero ni una ni otra están en el diccionario de la RAE, como podéis suponer.

Siguiendo el ejemplo de El_novato y Masood, ahí tenéis unas fotitos:

http://compras.terra.com.ar/hogaryjardin/muebles/mesas/

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Hola Esance.

Me interesa el Comedor diseño holandés "Vincent", ¿me podrás hacer una rebaja?


----------



## vesna

Si, Esance, es este color!!!!!
...pero sigo sin la traduccion....  
Si se te ocurre algo...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Perdona, Esance, no había visto tu estupendo link.


----------



## el_novato

Hola Vesna.

*LadyBlakeney * y *esance * han hecho buen trabajo.  Estoy realizando un trabajo.  Asi que solo hice unos intentos con el buscador de yahoo (golazooooooo), y no encontré lo que buscabas, asi que estas niñas trabajaron en serio para ayudarte.  Mira que tenemos un nuevo color, asi que ya no me sorprende el color "fuscia -- fuschia" algo así.


----------



## el_novato

Hey esance.  No se te olvide mi comedor.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Vesna, creo que para no incurrir en errores ortográficos deberías utilizar "color wengue". Pero si aparece alguien que lo sepa con seguridad, bienvenido sea.

Saludos.


----------



## vesna

Verdad que son maravillosas esas ninas?!!! La ayuda de todos ustedes es muy apreciada. Espero que podamos llegar a una traduccion juntos.


----------



## esance

jajajaja,

Ok , el novato, tranquilo dime las medidas que necesitas y te lo envió urgente, en color wengue supongo!
Vamos a intentar encontrar una traducción a este color!!


----------



## el_novato

esance said:
			
		

> ...
> Vamos a intentar encontrar una traducción a este color!!



Por el momento tengo ésto:

Vengue:  Palabra gitana que significa duende o jaleo.

Si, si, si, ya sé, quieres el color.  Deja lo encontramos.


----------



## esance

Me temo que no hay traducción de Wenguem, he encontrado esto:

En cuanto a los materiales, es necesario nombrar la madera Wengue (traída del África), que se caracteriza por ser de color oscuro y tener el poro abierto.


----------



## esance

Perdón se me ha ido el dedo! Wengue


----------



## vesna

Bueno, amigos, parece que tiene razon Esance. Encontre una pagina en ingles (por fin, la mayoria eran argentinas - les encanta ese color alla, supongo) 
http://www.malaya.com.ph/jul20/livi2.htm
y lo utilizan asi como es - color wengue.
De todos modos, muchisimas gracias por ayudarme a buscar!!!!


----------



## el_novato

vesna said:
			
		

> Verdad que son maravillosas esas ninas?!!! La ayuda de todos ustedes es muy apreciada. Espero que podamos llegar a una traduccion juntos.



*NIÑAS*.  Les mando una muestra de colores en inglés,  para que veamos si está el wengue, si no, buscamos otro "muestrario" o catálogo de colores.

http://elcursillo0.tripod.com/muestras/ingles.html

P.S. Pueden hacer sus encargos por litros.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Esance lo ha encontrado! Si el wengue es un tipo de madera africana de color oscuro, entonces:

- Si hablamos de la madera, diremos "madera wengue", simplemente.

- Si hablamos de otra cosa que es del mismo color que la madera wengue, diremos "de color wengue", "del color del wengue" o bien "del color de la madera wengue".

¿Estáis de acuerdo, mis doctísimos amigos?

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Muy bien hecho.

Pero no te quiero bajar la moral, había pensado en eso.  Mejor vamos a darnos una vuelta por el mundo buscando un color en inglés que se parezca o sea el wengue.

Empezemos por aquí:

http://elcursillo0.tripod.com/muestras/ingles.html

O esperamos que venga un experto y nos diga el nombre.


----------



## Vicki

Hola coloristas.

Se dice "wenge" en inglés, pero es cierto que no es ninguna palabra común.

http://www.iswonline.com/wwp/wom/wenge.shtml

Hay maderas cuyos nombres se reconocen facilmente como colores (mahogany, cherry, etc.), pero en el caso de "wenge", no.

En la misma manera que recomendó LadyB, dependiendo del contexto, recomiendo algo así para no dejar dudas: "...wenge-colored (dark chocolate brown)..." O únicamente, "dark chocolate brown" o algo semejante... 

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## vesna

Estaba 'fuera de circulacion' esta ultima media hora. De tanto buscar vengue, wengue, bengue mi computadora se canso... 
Vicki, gracias por la pagina, creo que puedo utilizarla.


----------



## esance

Sólo dar las gracias a todos/as por este divetido e interesante threat, hoy ya hemos aprendido algo nuevo!!

Una mención especial para "el novato" por decir NIÑAS jajaja me encanta!!


----------



## el_novato

Gracias.

De verdad que me sentí a todo dar rodeado de puras * mujeres en este tema, que bonita compañía.

Que tengan buen día *niñas*.

* mujeres = no puse niñas, no sea que saltaran los moralistas.


----------



## el_novato

LadyBlakeney, eres grande, tu idea fué * casi la respuesta.

Comentario:

Al igual que comenta Vicki, en México usamos el nombre de maderas para algunos colores.  Por ejemplo:  Color caoba, * en vez de decir: color madera (de) caoba.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Gracias.
> 
> De verdad que me sentí a todo dar rodeado de puras * mujeres en este tema, que bonita compañía.
> 
> Que tengan buen día *niñas*.
> 
> * mujeres = no puse niñas, no sea que saltaran los moralistas.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Tienes mucha razón, El_novato. En España también decimos "color caoba" o "color cedro". El problema con el wengue es que es mucho menos conocido, y me preocupaba que fuera de los círculos de decoración nos miraran con cara rara por decir "color wengue". Pero sería lo correcto, como tú bien dices.

Saludos y parabienes.


----------



## Usuaria Frecuente

y como se pronuncia Wengue? Hay una polemica en su pronunciacion....


----------

